# My Piranha Collection



## SiDiX (Oct 22, 2012)

I just joined the forums and figured i would show off some of my P's that i keep.

My fav is my Sanchezi, he loves to finger chase and interact with me. Eats like a pig and loves Hikari Pellets.


----------



## SiDiX (Oct 22, 2012)

I can only show one video per post.... so here are the others


----------



## SiDiX (Oct 22, 2012)

This is my Elong... i havent had him as long as the Sanchezi but he has alot of personality. He will take food right out of hand at the top of the water.


----------



## SiDiX (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## SiDiX (Oct 22, 2012)

And this one is my lil Rhom when i first got him... he is well over double this size now. I havent gotten any recent pics or vids of him. He has developed a case of gill curl from somewhere. His tank has been clean and params are always perfect... i might try to operate on him when hes abit older. He still eats great and loves to patrol his tank. Just starting to finger chase and show some attitude


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Gorgeous piranhas! How old are they?



> He will take food right out of hand at the top of the water.


better start counting your fingers! :bigsmile: Although I have to say that your elong is a much tidier eater than some of my big cichlids.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Cool nice to see thanks


----------



## SiDiX (Oct 22, 2012)

Creatures brought all three in last year late spring. I bought the Sancezhi and rhom directly from them. I would of gotten an elong right away too but didnt have any tank space..... i found him on used victoria a couple months later. So i would have to say they are About a year and a half old. This comin april/may they should be about 2


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice piranhas you got there.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

first off thx for joining and posting. welcome to BCA. your elong setup is very nice. nice plants and current it probably flourishes in there.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i too like the elong, you can totally see signs of direct lineage to things like the armatus, just the overall shape, even the wat it took the food there reminded me of the 2 "vampire" tetras i was gonna grow out.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

can they be housed with other things like in a monster tank do you think, because armatus can without killing things , ?


----------

